# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الأسرة والطفل >  >  دروس تعليمية للاطفال

## أميرة باحساسي

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
انقل لكم دروس تعليمية متحركة للأطفــال 
واتمنى ان ينالوا منها الفائدة .
الغدد والهرمونات
المجرات
اليل والنهار
النجوم

تقبلوا خالص تحياتي
اميرة باحساسي .

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

يسلمو اميرة إحساسي 

روابط جداً مفيده وحلوه 

عجبوني وعجبوواا بنات اختي اللي عطلوني عن النت بسبب الروابط  هههههه

لا عدمنا جديدك 

ولا تنسي كل شي جديد وينفع الحضانة لو الروضات عادي كل شي استقبله هع هع 

يعني قريب وجع الراس ( الحضانه ) خخخخ  شكلي احب الفضايح هع هع 


يا الله يا بنات استعدووواا للمدرسة اوكي 

تحياتووو

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*أطروحهـ قيمهـ ،،*
*و روابط ممتعهـ جداً ،،*
*بوركتي أُخيهـ ،،*
*و يعطيكـ ربي ألف ألف عاااافيهـ ،،*
*لا أعدمنا اللهـ روااائع ما تطرحين ،،*
*و مأجورهـ ياالـ غلا ،،*
*خااالص التحااايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## ورده محمديه

يسلموا 
وبنتظار جديدك المتميز

تحياتي الحارهـ

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

> يسلمو اميرة إحساسي 
> 
> روابط جداً مفيده وحلوه  
> عجبوني وعجبوواا بنات اختي اللي عطلوني عن النت بسبب الروابط هههههه 
> لا عدمنا جديدك  
> ولا تنسي كل شي جديد وينفع الحضانة لو الروضات عادي كل شي استقبله هع هع  
> يعني قريب وجع الراس ( الحضانه ) خخخخ شكلي احب الفضايح هع هع  
> 
> يا الله يا بنات استعدووواا للمدرسة اوكي  
> تحياتووو



 
عوامية ..
تسلمي ياقلبي ع التواجد
وزين انهم عجبوووا الاطفاااااااااااااااااااال
يعطيج العااااااااااااافية .

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

> *أطروحهـ قيمهـ ،،*
> 
> *و روابط ممتعهـ جداً ،،*
> *بوركتي أُخيهـ ،،*
> *و يعطيكـ ربي ألف ألف عاااافيهـ ،،*
> *لا أعدمنا اللهـ روااائع ما تطرحين ،،*
> *و مأجورهـ ياالـ غلا ،،*
> *خااالص التحااايااا ،،*
> 
> *للدموع إحساس ،،*



دمووووووعه
الله يعااافيج ويخليج .
تسلمي لي ع التواااااااااااااجد الغالي .
ياعسااااااااه دووووووووم .
ولا خلا ولا عدم .

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

> يسلموا 
> 
> وبنتظار جديدك المتميز 
> 
> تحياتي الحارهـ



 
الله يسلمج ويخليج
تشكري خيتوووو ع الحضور
ربي يعطيج العافية .

----------


## mohafofa

شكراااااااااااااااااا

----------


## نبراس،،،

مفيده واجد هذى الروابط 
عطاش الله العافيه
 دمتم لكل خير

----------

